# a christmas carol movies/tv



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

iam rumming so baer with me

what is the frist christams carol you remeber see?


for me it was mr magoo's christmas carol. after that i have no ideal.

so what is the best movie or tv version?

i go with the gorge c scott and muppets version myself!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

*Scrooge* (1951): the definative version.


----------

